# Organ Donation



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi  

Hope I don't offend anybody by posting this but I just wondered if any of you lovely ladies would be interested in registering as a donor 

It only takes a few minutes to do on-line  

www.uktransplant.org.uk/ukt/how_to_become_a_donor/registration/cons... 

Thanks for reading  

x x x

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

Your link didn't seem to work - maybe try this:

http://www.uktransplant.org.uk/ukt/how_to_become_a_donor/registration/consent.jsp

I've carried the card for years but registering online is definitely a good idea. My uncle had a heart transplant many years ago (still going strong after nearly 15 years) so I know first hand what an amazing thing donation is for the recipient and their families and loved ones

Laura
x

/links


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Laura  

Serves me right for trying to be clever posting links  

I registered on-line as I used to carry a card but after losing my purse I kept forgetting to get another  

Good to hear that it changed your Uncle's life  

x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Ive been meaning to do this for ages and completely forgot, thanks for reminding me, all signed up


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm registered xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive just registered


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am registered too ..might as well do someone else good if they are of no use to me


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Can you check if you are already registered? i may have done it in the past but i've got a shocking memory and don't want to register twice!!


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

sallywags said:


> Can you check if you are already registered? i may have done it in the past but i've got a shocking memory and don't want to register twice!!


   

Am sure they won't try and take your bits twice  

x x x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

All done

xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, me too - gonna get dh to do it later too, we were talking about this the other night.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm already registered too.

Wondered what your thoughts were about making it compulsory to donate organs & having to opt out instead of the current situation?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it's a very good idea.  dh and i were chatting about this too last night.

We felt that if someone died and hadn't registered that they didn't want to donate, and the relatives felt very very strongly that they didn't want to donate, there wouldn't be the huge shortage there is now, so there would be little need to fight that too hard and end up with lots of costly court cases etc. (that is quite a simplistic view and very brief precis of our conversation, but i'm sure you know what i mean!  )

It would mean those who genuinely do object/don't want to/can't for any reason are fully able to 'opt out', and likely would if they felt strongly enough, and those of us who don't really mind one way or the other, or hadn't got round to registering or carrying a card etc, get to donate anyway.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Do you have to register though for it happen?

I was under the impression that the final decision is down to the next of kin, so unless you make your wishes known to your loved ones registering won't make a difference if they say no when the time comes.

Am I right?

By the way I think I registered previously too & DH is well aware of my wishes


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I think this is the sticking point if you don't opt out I think your organs will go even if family members/next of kin object. I think you have to opt out & if you don't thats it!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7595450.stm

/links


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

DH has registered as well

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've registered a few years ago, having lost my dad whilst he was on the list for a heart transplant. I think it's  a good idea to have the opt out as people who believe strongly that they don't want to be donors will make the effort to opt out. Hopefully there will be some double check to make sure that they don't cause more grief to families left behind.


----------

